# Thinking of joining L.E. Questions...



## Pezzo33 (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, so as every day goes by, I become more and more disgusted with my current occupations.

I am 25 yars old, two years out of college, with two degrees. My job is good from the Money aspect, but I continuously get frustrated with the people I work with and provide a service for (not all, but too many). 

So I have begun to think about changing careers, and doing something that I can feel good about. Right now, I come home at the end of the day and cannot always feel good about my days work. it is not anything illegal, but some may say borderline ethical at times. And I just dont have the make up in me to make it a full career. I look around and see employees of mine, 35-45-55 years old, and dont want to end up like that.

so I want a change, and I think i twill make me happier in the long run. Law enforcement has always been something that has appealed to me in many facets, so I am thinking it is the right step.

I figure I will go back to school, get another degree, in criminal Justice. This can be done in 2-3 years. I can stay at my job now, make the money I need to make, buy a house, etc. Then by the age of 28 Hopefully go to Academy and become and officer.

Here is why I am posting here now. I dont know much more about what to do then what I posted. I am looking for suggestions, ideas,and anything that can help me. I have thought about this change for a while now, and I think it will be good for me. i would rather do something that I can hold my head high on, and be proud of.

ANy other questions, feel free to ask!

Thanks
Barry


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

&lt;&lt;This can be done in 2-3 years. I can stay at my job now, make the money I need to make, buy a house, etc. Then by the age of 28 Hopefully go to Academy and become and officer.>>


God I wish it was that easy..


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Pezzo,

Do more research. There are many people around that have already been to a Police Academy and do not have police jobs. It's not that easy, Most of the decent size departments are civil service - you have to take the test to be considered. I second what Union1 said:

"God I wish it was that easy..."

If you want it that easy, go to another state. Otherwise, move to the back of the line. Massachusetts is one of if not THE toughest/competitive state to become a Police Officer.

While you sound genuine, I suggest 2 words:
"Reality Check"


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Look into Police/Fire/EMS Dispatching jobs. I feel they are a great start and you will be able to see the stress and wick crazy work hours that go into the law enforcement career. If you have your College Degree the city or town that you are dispatching for could sponser you for the P/T Academy. 

I beleive the best bet for a career in Law Enorcement as a Police Officer is to move out of Massachusetts. Take a look online and places like Florida, NC, SC, NH, NY, etc............ all are looking to hire cops ASAP.


----------



## Pezzo33 (Nov 5, 2003)

thank for the replys do far.
I do not think becoming an officer will be super easy. What I was refering to is getting my degree, paying of my debt, and the stuff leading up to trying to become an officer.

I know it is difficult to become and officer, but I also do not know everything about it. This is why I am posting here. to ask, and to find out.
I am trying to lay out a game plan in order to achieve a goal. I do not know everything that is involved, and am beginning my research. I am looking to find more info, and have been going to many sources, this one of them.

I understand what I said may have come across as an idealistic view. I did not mean to imply I can just walk in and get a job, that was not my intent. My intent was I can handle over the next couple years what I think will give me a good foundation to try and reach my goal.

It is interesting to see that the best bet would be moving out of MA, this comes as a suprise.

Thank you for the suggestions so far, I appreciate it.

Barry


----------



## Pezzo33 (Nov 5, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> Do more research. There are many people around that have already been to a Police Academy and do not have police jobs. It's not that easy, Most of the decent size departments are civil service - you have to take the test to be considered.
> 
> While you sound genuine, I suggest 2 words:
> "Reality Check"


yes, I know I will have to take the cival service test. My plan is to take this down the road once I feel I am more prepared for it. Meaning, in a year or two once i have been underway with a degree program.

And I do not think I need a reality check. I apologize if some of the things I said in my original post came across the wrong way. I know it will not be easy, but I think I can set up a good foundation for myself to gain the goal. I do understand that becoming an Officer or a trooper is difficult. I think I can handle the items that lead up to the job (meaning a degree, and other preperation). I do not in any way think I will be able to walk in and just get a job, but I do want ot put the effort forward.

thanks again
Barry


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

"Reality Check"


Why is it that the past two times someone has asked a question concerning getting into LE ( the first one being of the guy with the hideous driving record) there must be an opinionated agressive comment, irregardless of the intent. Individuals come here hoping to get good honest information, and more often than not they get picked apart. It hurts the credibility of this site.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mopar, it comes from years of frustration of taking the civil service test and being passed over from time and time again. I don't think these people mean to sound so abrasive, but it is extremely frustrating to see someone come along and just say, hey, I want to be a cop, after you've been tearing your hair out and chewing your nails for years waiting to get a card in the mail.

Pezzo, you're 25 now. You have no experience in law enforcement, you have no education in that field, you've never taken the civil service exam, you're not a veteran (I'm assuming?), you're 25 now and you think by 28 you'll be in a MCJTC academy? Uh uh. 

Here is the reality check:

The next civil service exam will not be until April of 2005. By then you'll be 27. MOST people do not get hired by a department after taking the exam for the first time, usually because they don't score high enough. For Boston PD, for example, 93 is not a good score. That means you'll take it again when you're 29, and perhaps again when you're 31, which for most municipalitites would be your last exam because they have an age limit, which is 32.

Secondly, it depends a lot on whether or not your chosen towns are hiring, if they have the budget for it. Some towns don't hire for years, and the smaller municipalities will only put on 1 or 2 people. You could have the highest score for your town and be #1 on their hiring list, and never be contacted. Also, keep in mind that if there are currently any laid off officers in the state, they will be offered the job first. I don't know what the current number is now, but it was 150 earlier this year.

Thirdly, you could always put yourself through an academy. You have to find a dept. to sponsor you and pay for everything yourself, equipment, tuition, etc. However, you cannot work while you're in the academy. And after you graduate, as someone stated earlier, you might not get a job as there are many others who have taken this route and still have not gotten hired. 

This is just a really bad time because the state has no money, police officers are being laid off, and many police officers are retiring and no new rehires coming in, leaving these depts. majorly understaffed. This is probably the most competitive job in Massachusetts right now, for some reason, everyone wants to be a cop. If you really think you're cut out for it, go south, they're begging for cops down there, meanwhile here in MA, you're begging them for a job!


----------



## Pezzo33 (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, onc again, i apologize if I offended anyone, as this was not my intent.

I have no problem paying throught he academy myself, in fact, i thought that even if you wre sponsored by a department, this is what you did. This is why I came here, to try to find info.

Yes, it does seem a little worse than I thought it would be. This is why i am trying to prepar for down the road now, instead of jumping in. If I see that going to a different state is what I need to do, then so be it. I do not have a particular place in mind. I am not aiming to be in one specific town or what not.

I understand I am green going in, which is why I am trying to prepare myself. If over the next year and a half I am able to prepare myself for the civil service exam, and go from there.
I am not looking at this as an easy thing, a definite thing, or a guaranteed thing. I am looking at it as something I want to go for, and think I could suceed in.

Barry


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Regardless of the intent, if somebody asks for help, why cant it be given without frustration and anger. It almost feels like people are concerned that someone ELSE is going to take their "job".

Why be hostile? When I ask a question, I would hope my peers would answer without ridicule or anger..

To continue the trend

Heres the REAL reality check

*Life sucks, get a helmet*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dunngie puts it in perspective quite well. Yes, I've used the term "Reality Check" for both forums. But my theory is that you have alot of young guys (under 25) come in and think, "poof", they can be a cop. Usually the young guys that DO manage to get on are VETS and have spotless and impressive records/bacgrounds (Boston PD being an exception to this rule).

Now I realize pezzo set the record straight, and I do realize he was asking for help, but like Dunngie said its all the built up frustration. Pezzo just came off at the wrong angle. 

I do recognize the newbies need help with the process, I know I did. It's just the way they come off that really ticks me. If they ask "can someone tell me the process?" then that would be fine. It's just that when they TELL you or appear to tell what route "they are doing to get on" is what gets me ticked.

And as far as the kid (lets call him "Crash") with that HORRENDOUS driving record, he should have his damn license revoked. I guess my theory is that if you wanna be a cop, respect the laws. Yes, most of us do speed, but when you have 3 or 4 surchargeable accidents to go along with two fists full of tickets in just 3 short years that's just plain gross negligence. I also look at the fact that "Crash" may operate a cruiser even faster than he drives now responding to a call, I can only hope he doesn't kill anyone - god help someone walking through the crosswalk.

Do I come off harsh? Yes. Sorry thats just my nature. I'm hard yet fair (discretionary). I'm the guy that has ripped a kid a new hole for speeding (or anything stupid) and let him off with a written warning - unless he has a previous. Harsh yet easy, we've all been there. I've been driving for more than 11 years, no tickets (2 verbals) and NO accidents. 

After my last verbal by Trooper, that's all I needed to keep myself in check. Do I still drive a little too quick? yes, but not like the maniac I used to be. Why? Because I learned and I didn't take 2 fists full of tix or 3-4 MVA's to make me change my mind.

Just needed that 6'4" Brick shit-house of a Trooper to scream at me and nearly make me wet myself.... I understood the warning and smartened up.

Pezzo, out of state has TONS of opportunities. In many other states you can almost go "poof" and have a job... just not in MA. It's been like that for years now. Good luck. Sorry for being harsh.

This is my 3rd test and I finally rank in the top 30 for 3 of my choices 17,21, and 29, but god only knows if anyone will hire.


----------



## Pezzo33 (Nov 5, 2003)

Here is my next question. 
Since it has come up now with this other guy, Crash 

Is prior record something that can get in the way of accomplising my gial?

Here is what I have.
No arrests, nothing like that.
4 speeding tickets from age 16-21, none in over 4 years.
three surchargable accidents, two of which were taking off my record. ( I was found not responsible for them, so only one accident on my record,when I was 16)

So four tickets and once accident. three of the tickets and accident were before the age of 18. I was young, I was wrong, and I have obviously learnt. I had a need for speed brought on from MX, ski racing, bikes, and other sports, and it translated to the road, in the wrong way.

No more speeding for the most part for me (took up club auto racing to cure my need for speed.).

High school grad, first college for two years (where I worked in Public safety doing dispatch, locking doors, etc..), then three years at a second college that I had transfered to.

Next thing. I appreciate the honesty, and suggestions on what other route to take. I live in Massachusetts now, but do not have to stay here. I am open to moving. I am not looking to be a town or City officer specifically. maybe a state trooper, maybe a US Customs agent, maybe work for the DEA. All would follow similar paths, it is my belief, fo what i want to accomplish. I would love to move back to California, or down to Texas, or somewhere warmer 

All things I am thinking of. I do not think I can just become a cop, but I have never been afraid of a little hard work and adversity either 

thanks again!
Barry


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow! Give the guy a break! This is supposed to be a forum where people can ask questions without other users immedietly jumping on them. Some of the people that come to the sight have never worked in a police department. :shock: What's you're concern? Inevitably they are going to find out how hard it is anyway! And someone has to dispel the myth that it is impossible to become a cop in Massachusetts. Yeah it's very difficult, but not impossible. Also, it is not impossible to get on a police department after taking the test once. I know several who have done so in the last year! :shock: All the power to them.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Barry,

Don't get discuraged in your pursuit of a law enforcement career. Although alot of people are making it sound like becoming a cop is tougher than becoming a brain surgeon, its not. You have 2 degrees which shows you have the ability to learn. The civil service test is a multible choice test, which requires zero police experience. You have the same chance of being hired that everyone else taking the test has. Although the field is not wide open, due to a limited amount of police positions, they are obtainable. You need a little luck. Its a big world out there, don't tie yourself to one area if you don't have to.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Barry,

All I can say is never let anyone discourage you from your goal, you seem to have the right attitude in trying to accomplish a career that's right for you. Im a 21 and a C.J. student, I am also trying to get a job in LE. As to what they said in the previous posts, yes it is very hard to get into LE in this state. Every city in MA is lacking in public safety, but yet they refuse to hire because of " No Money " yet the legislatures can give them self's a raise. This state is so corrupt its not even funny, as for the civil service test, it's a joke, not even worth wasting your money. The way to get on is to hack up to a politician, score some what decent on the test, now then the mayor can then pick who he wants. But right now there is no money so everything is at a gridlock. I look for advice everyday and even my C.J. professor told me to leave state if you really want a career in LE. New York State Police exam is being held in spring, I believe you have to sigh up by feb. You need any 60 college credits, don't have to have just a C.J. degree. Look around New England or down south, many jobs available while you go seek a C.J. degree. That's what I intent on doing once I finish out school. People on this board complain so much about finding it hard to be a police officer in MA, which they are all right. My point is why " complain " about it and just sit here and moan about it. when if you truly want a career LE you'll go where the job is. My heart is in LE, just like Pro sports players, their heart is in the game and when they get traded to another team do they just quit their profession. No, so why get upset about MA not hiring many police officers while there are many other states looking to hire good police officers. I know you will accomplish your goal, why, because you have a great " ATTITUDE ".

*Best of Luck*
Michael[/b]


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

PBC, are you one of the many that were originally from Massachusetts that flocked to Florida in search of a career in law enforcement or are you originally from FL? I'm just wondering, because I think you're smoothing it over a little bit too much. No, the oppurtunities to get hired are NOT equal here, and you do NOT have the same chance as anybody... not here in MA. True that you need no experience or education, but I have found in taking the exam that it helps as compared to someone who knows nothing about it whatsoever.

And ROBO, I didn't say you'll never get hired from your first test, I said not many do (or something to that effect).

mopar, it is a competition, no doubt about it. You take the test, then sit and wait. There is no communication to tell the department you want to work for that you're really interested, there is no interaction, it's just sitting and waiting for them to contact you, so there's no way to express how you're a better qualified candidate. That's why when a newbie to the test comes along, it's not always received so warmly by others who have been trying for years because that COULD be the person who possibly takes "your job" away from you!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> PBC, are you one of the many that were originally from Massachusetts that flocked to Florida in search of a career in law enforcement or are you originally from FL? I'm just wondering, because I think you're smoothing it over a little bit too much. No, the oppurtunities to get hired are NOT equal here, and you do NOT have the same chance as anybody... not here in MA. True that you need no experience or education, but I have found in taking the exam that it helps as compared to someone who knows nothing about it whatsoever.


I worked in LE for 10 years in Mass before moving to Florida because I HATE the cold weather, Taxes and liberals. The only people he isn't going in equal with are the minorities (affirmative action), veterans (preferance) and a few other added classes, but for the most part a high score will get him the job. I know of people that it hurt, having LE experience because they answer as a street cop would and it wasn't what the college test maker wanted, so it can work both ways. I didn't say it was easy, but the way he was attacked for, God forbid, asking was horrible. Don't kill his goals because it hasn't worked out so well for everyone else !!

Stay safe!!


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

:sb: While the whole thing is a competition, its a bit more than that. *IT'S LIFE* Never fair, and you're never guranteed ANYTHING. Its so funny to listen to the complainers, almost as if because *you*waited so long, you should be owed the job.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

PBC FL Cop said:


> I worked in LE for 10 years in Mass before moving to Florida because I HATE the cold weather, Taxes and liberals.


Well, we have something in common there.


> The only people he isn't going in equal with are the minorities (affirmative action), veterans (preferance) and a few other added classes,


Yeah, and that's a lot! It's increased quite a bit in the past 10 years. The first civil service test I took was in 1997. You were up against Gulf War vets, and any other conflict that came after that - Kosovo, Sumalia, Bosnia. Since then, there has been an increase in the desire for a position as a police officer, especially since 9/11. You wouldn't believe how many people showed up for the State Police exam in 2002 and how many of those people were just 9/11 "sympathizers," for lack of a better word... in other words, they were not serious about the job.



> but for the most part a high score will get him the job.


Again, that is not necessarily the case. A friend of mine got 100 on the last exam. She has a clean background. She was contacted by BPD twice in the duration that the exam was good for. However, she was not put on any of the classes BPD put through including the one that started this past October.



> I know of people that it hurt, having LE experience because they answer as a street cop would and it wasn't what the college test maker wanted, so it can work both ways.


What you are taught by the MCJTC and what you learn on the street are two different things. I have found that since I got on a police job, my scores improved every time I took the test thereafter, keeping the books and not the streets in mind. Many people are confused by the notion that this is an "entry-level" exam and no prior police knowledge is needed... I think that's horsesh*t. Refer to prior topics in this forum after the past civil service exam this April and read up on some of the arguments about the answers to certain questions from that exam. The actual answers where people thought they shouldn't have answered as a "street cop" were wrong in some cases.



> I didn't say it was easy, but the way he was attacked for, God forbid, asking was horrible. Don't kill his goals because it hasn't worked out so well for everyone else !!


Yes, it did get a little emotional, but I never attacked the kid, I am giving him realistical information. I am not trying to kill his goals and I encourage that he look in the south for a job, not because I don't want him taking a potential job away from me, but because he sounds like he is utterly miserable in his current position. The same people on this board bitching about it not working out for them are the same frustrated individuals who have been going through this song and dance for years... trust us, we know better.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon

I realize how tough it is to get on in Mass and I know its frustrating, but alot of people took it out on him, like it was his fault. If I were him right now, I'd be looking into becoming a firefighter :lol: 

Stay safe!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Barry,

Best of luck to you! Finish up your degree, keep an eye out for test dates, and take as many as you can. It does not matter if it is the state civil circus test or a small town exam in Maine, each test will give you more experience.

Keep a close eye on the New Hampshire State Police. Their bi-annual examinations are free, and they have been trying very hard to recruit. They have sent letters to candidates from the past two exams to re-test portions of the test they failed, such as the PT.

You sound like you have a very open mind and are not dead set on staying in Massachusetts... two things that will most likely be a big help to you in the long run! 8)

-Mike


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I love Dunngie's style, similar to mine - Marry me?

Anyway, Like she said the high scores do not mean getting a job. I know afew folks in the 100/99 area on the last test and never got a card. 

The Test - having some experience DOES help. Like Dunggie said your test scores improve each time (even on this past exam :lol: ) And there is a difference having street experience and just some training.

We're not harsh, we represent reality.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> I love Dunngie's style, similar to mine - Marry me?


... 8-[ ...

YES. :shock:

t: Anyways, back on track... what tomahawk said is good too. If you don't want to stray far from Massachusetts, NH would also be worthwhile looking into. In summary, Pezzo, if you are flexible with location, then you could do this sooner than you think. If you are set in staying in MA, then be prepared to be waiting for a very, very, very long time. :sl:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:L: I object to it!


Firefighters get paid really poorly however I have never heard of one complain about the job itself, nor have I heard the public complain.... "aaww sh*t the red's are here run run run!". BFD is just as hard, my roomie's bro got in finally after scoring 100's twice.


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Pezzo

Taking into account all that has been said I would advise you to lots of reasearch, look into all types of law enforcement learn all that you can. Knowing about the job (requirements, etc) will help you alot at this point. Especailly knowing how PO's get hired through civil service, non-civil service etc.. there are lots of opportunities out there, even if they aren't in MA. Working as a dispatcher etc can provide you with lots of info, and can really help you get your foot in the door. Best of luck.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Pezzo,

My advice is BE PERSISTANT. I always knew I wanted a career in LE and worked towards that goal; I was rewarded when I was 27 with a career on the MSP and I couldn't be happier. Some of our best guys came out of other career fields and are outstanding Troopers, though. One of my classmates at the academy was in financial investing at a major firm before deciding to change careers in his mid-20s, and he is a great cop. Still, it is difficult to get on in Mass; when I graduated from college I took the NYCPD test and scored high. I was all set to go to the NYCPD when Mass State Police came calling, so I changed my plans. Be flexible in your plans if you are interested in a career in law enforcement. Like some of the others have mentioned try getting certified as an EMT or dispatcher and working those jobs before getting on a department to see a small taste of LE( I worked as an EMT for a year before getting on). Federal jobs are always an option, be selection can also be difficult at the more contested for agencies (FBI, DEA, Secret Service) and the easier agencies are usually shit work (several of my classmates came from Border Patrol, they reported that work sucks!) Also, assuming you do get on in a Fed agency, you can easily be posted in East Bumf*ck, USA for a good chunk of your career. Have a back up plan, also, assuming you don't get on anywhere. Best of luck to you.
Also, I don't think your driving record will be any hinderance to getting on any department or agency.


----------



## rascal (Dec 26, 2002)

Pezzo33,

Welcome to the wonderful world of "Trying to Get an LE Job in Massachusetts". Hats off to you for trying to get some career advice in the LE field. As you can see from some of the replies to your inquiry that MA is a tough place to start. You will never know until you take a chance and try every avenue available to you. Take the next Civil Service test and keep on taking them if you decide to stay in MA. Along with the other advice you received, try for a campus police dept. Some of them are great places to start or make careers out of. I was in the corporate world for many years and became an auxiliary officer to test out LE. I decided that is what I wanted to do. I self-sponsored myself through a full-trime academy and eventually got on a large campus dept. where I have received some great LE experience. The other guys on this site are 100% right when they suggest that you leave MA to find an LE position. Most of the cities, towns and states are hiring across the US and you can get on quickly. Good Luck to you.

Rascal


----------

